# Rice Cakes a Trigger??



## Guest (Sep 25, 1999)

I have started snacking on rice cakes at work and have noticed increased gas. Does anyone know if rice cakes are a trigger for C types?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 1999)

Susan, I'm a D type. I just stopped eating rice cakes because I think they are a trigger for me. The one's I ate were made from brown rice, which is high in insoluble fiber. I have a problem with that type of fiber. Not sure how "cooked" compares to "puffed," but the book I have here says that there are a couple grams of insoluble fiber in each half cup of cooked brown rice. Even the puffed corn cakes seem to bother me. They're like eating popcorn, which is a trigger for a lot of people. By the way, had a problem with gas for the longest time--all of my life really. When I developed IBS, many of the foods that gave me gas now give me D. Now rarely ever do I have gas. Ah, the good old days. Given the choice, I'd go back to gas over D any day.Skeeter


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 1999)

You know, I started snacking on rice cakes at work last summer while I was trying to increase the fiber in my diet. And now that I think about it, for a couple of months - until I got bored of rice cakes every day - I had terrible gas pain. I never made the connection until just now. I guess I'll add rice cakes to my list of things to avoid. Thanks!


----------

